# New Durham Archers Website



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Durham Archers is proud to be unveiling to its members and the archery community a brand new website which can be now found at www.durhamarchers.com. Several of our members have pooled together their talents and put forth countless hours of volunteer work towards the creation of the clubs new and improved website complete with a Durham Archers discussion forum, face book and twitter pages. Over the coming weeks and months, additional photo galleries will be added along with new club content and members stories. We hope you enjoy what we have created to date and find the new website enjoyable and informative to use. Remember to update your bookmarks to the new website.

Robert


----------



## Cross eyed bear (Feb 7, 2007)

Looks good Rob!!!


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Layout is very clean and professionally executed. Lot's of good information, nice job!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Huge improvement. Well done:thumbs_up


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Congratulations Rob and the two Adams for putting together a great new website. I know what you went through to get this up and running.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I am a straight fellow but who is this stunning gentleman?









:embara:


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

totally great job, what a facelift, well done, looking forward to the up coming additions.

I think its pretty safe to say for sure now best club in Ontario, I could be bias but who else has....?
-top of the line website 
-beautiful panoramic view to enjoy overlooking a huge pond.
-top shelf butt range complete with awesome bow hangers and benches
-terrain thats flat-up and down hills- covered by trees and open 
-enjoyed in the winter and summer


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

I think you meant stunned rather than stunning.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

peregrine82 said:


> i think you meant stunned rather than stunning.


lmao!!!


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

peregrine82 said:


> I think you meant stunned rather than stunning.


Bwahaahaahaa!


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Fantastic job on the new website. 
Lots more information and very easy to navigate.
A special thanks to all involved for their hard work and launching of the " New and Improved " Durham Archers.
Great new logo by the way!!!


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Great looking picture Bobby.
Very stunning and photogenic.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Bobby's happy as he is eating LOL


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh yea the site looks awesome. Lots of work went into this endeaver and it shows the dedication of the members involved in putting it together.

Thanks

Randy


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for all of the positive feedback on the new website. I am pleased everyone enjoys what we've put together for Durham Archers.

Robert


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

I have added 3 new photo galleries to Durham Archers new website including photos from our recent tournament. Keep checking back as more galleries will be added over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

nice job and gallery of pics is great shooters want to see what is current ....easy to view all venues... kudos to tech team


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Great new addition to the galleries, keep them coming.
As mentioned above, a job well done by the tech team.


----------

